# Was this a beer bottle?



## Jstorm (Nov 22, 2021)

Hello all. Not anything I really collect. Just happened to be in a box. Looks like it is fake or something.! Looks like a old beer bottle. Would you all take a look at it. Thanks! It has a rough texture.


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes it is a beer bottle. That’s about all I can tell you about it. When UncleBruce gets on here he can probably give you all the information you need.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2021)

It's a Real Beer Bottle, I have a similiar one. Not sure what that Funky Texture is from??????LEON.

Brewery operated upto 1933.


----------



## embe (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks like it might have been in a fire near a ceiling (heat rises)


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 22, 2021)

Beer bottle. Looks like it was buried in the ground with a lot of organic material. The leaves and such turns in to carbolic acid which dissolves glass.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 24, 2021)

That’s a great one!


----------

